# Lighting...a first for me



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Taken Monday night off of the front porch.


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

really awesome pics... photoshop those powerlines and you have a wall hanger!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Guys, I dont know about a wall hanger, LOL. I was really just messing around.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Thats cool. I have been trying to get some lightning with my new camera and was not able due to it being in the clouds. Did you use the bulb setting on your camera?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

VERY COOL!!


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Stargazer,

I'd be most interested in hearing the details of how you got those shots. Did you open the shutter, wait for the lightning, then close the shutter, or what?

Also, what camera and lens?


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

That is a great shot. I am also interested in the details of your shot. I like the second one the best. Good job.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

That second one looks a little closer and a lot stronger!
15 sec exposure @ f/8?


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks folks, What I did was really easy, 50D on tripod, 24-105L Lens set to 28mm, manual focus @ infinity. Camera setttings: Manual mode, ISO 100, apt F8, shutter 15-20 seconds. camera set to rock and roll, remote trigger locked down, and let it go. Just stood back and watched, shot for about 40 mins, or until I felt I have some good shots. Kinda the same setup as shooting startrails.
I think next time I will maybe close down the apt a bit more, just to see if I can get a darker background, but its a start.
Try to use a wide lens as to capture as much of the sky as you can. helps to improve you chances of catching one.
I think out of 60 or so shots, only 6 had a strike in them, and out of 6, 2 were only good enough.
Forgot to mention, turn off any in camera noise reduction, that will delay when your next frame will shoot. You want to have minimal time between shutter releases.

Hope this helps ya.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Also, dont want any Darwin award winners, Safety is the formost thing to consider. I have a large front porch. I was waaaayyyy back by the door and the camera was upfront. Be careful and use good common sense.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Stargazer,

It sure helps ME


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

A few lightning pics I took a couple of years ago in Tahiti.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Like the first one..nice!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Scary and beautiful, great shots


----------

